# MF30 loader onto a 165



## sroy123 (Sep 12, 2021)

Does anyone know if a MF30 loader will fit onto a Massey 165? At least I think it is a MF30 loader. Its 1-1/2 hours away from my house. No description other than "massey loader" The 165 has the 4 threaded bolt holes but the loader appears to mount differently in the front and does not use the holes. Anyhow my 165 is a 1967 model. The loader is near me is for sale for $800 and seems like a good deal. I just don't know enough about this type of thing to figure out if it will fit or not. I NEED to get a loader. LOL. I read the posts on how to install a front mount pump. and now I have ideas about a loader and a grapple. ANY help would be great. And I mean ANY. Thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good morning sroy123, welcome to the forum.

If you know a good welder/fabricator, it can be modified to fit your 165. All it takes is $$$$. You will need a front engine-mounted hydraulic pump, as a 165's hydraulics will be too sloooow.

My normal position regarding loaders..... If you want a tractor with a loader, buy a tractor with a loader. Save yourself a lot of headaches.


----------

